# ABT heads-up



## bob g (May 20, 2010)

Howdy,


Just a heads up on a el-cheapo ABT rack at Meijer. 

It comes with a jalapeno corer too. Way too small for my usual order but kinda neat. $5.99. 

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## flagriller (May 20, 2010)

the corer alone is worth it imo.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 20, 2010)

I bought 2 of those...the holes are too small for most of the jalepenos, but the corer sold it for me.


----------



## hookup (May 20, 2010)

I may buy a couple too.

Got the one from BPS and it's for xLarge Jalepeno's.  For $16 you get 30ish holes and a corer.


----------



## morkdach (May 20, 2010)

you guys like this kind of corer i"ve never used one??


----------



## mballi3011 (May 20, 2010)

Both look good but I like my ABt's in the boat style myself.


----------



## cincycuse (May 21, 2010)

I have been looking for one of those. What section do they keep those?


----------



## bob g (May 21, 2010)

I'm partial to Jap. boats too but it looked cool. 

I found the rack one in the grilling section. The brand is Grand Gourmet.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## cincycuse (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Bob. Heading there tomorrow.


----------

